# Tourist visa for job hunting



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok I've watched nothing to declare and see lots sent home on next plane because they are going to Australia with intention of working 

I am just wondering can you declare on a tourist visa that you are going to look for work 

Also looking for cheapest airlines from Ireland 

Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There was a recent thread about this same topic. If you do a search, there was a fair bit of information contained in that thread.

I personally would not advise this as ultimately, if you are a genuine tourist (and bearing in mind the conditions of the visa grant), then your intention should be to visit Australia and effectively have a nice relaxing holiday. Work should not come into the equation and ultimately, if you are unlucky enough to be pulled aside by customs for a baggage search and if they were to find CVs or any other documents in your luggage that may suggest that you intend to work, then you would be referred to immigration. I'm not sure how easy it would be from that point on to convince them that you are a genuine tourist.

Was in Oz earlier this year and they screen almost every single piece of luggage and select a few at random for a search, so the chances of your suitcase being searched is quite high. Best thing to do if you do need to carry certain documents like CVs is to save it on your laptop and print if off as and when you need it. 

Sorry, can't really advise about cheap airlines.


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry should have explained myself a bit more DP needs to go to Australia to get work we want to apply for 457 Sponsorship but for that you need to have a job to sponsor you to go, but we are finding it extremely difficult to get one without being on shore nobody has any interest and from advice here the best way is to go and look for work but I just want to know can it be done on tourist visa is this what everyone else does ? And do you have to declare what you are doing or do you hide docs and pretend you are going on a holiday, my partner would be crap at immigration if he had to lie about his reasons for going to Australia

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There are a lot of people who do their job hunting trip on a tourist visa (been there, done that!) but as I said, I would not recommend that you put this down on any form (lol, it's me who should have been a bit clearer in expressing my views). If asked by immigration, then you are 'visiting Australia'. I can't comment about other people's experience but from my own experience, the only thing I was asked by immigration was what I planned to see in Sydney, followed by 'enjoy your holiday!'.

Hide the documents or have it in electronic format!


----------



## CandK (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks it good to hear from someone who has been through it was just wondering if there was an option on it for looking for work and having a return ticket and minimal luggage that you would be allowed to do it legally, yeah I've seen on tv some of the questions and in one case they counted a guys shirts and boxershorts lol and most of those guys were sent home if DP does have to go he will only be bring the bare essentials and no documents would just have to coach him a bit on the rest 
Thanks a mill at least I know where we stand

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

